# hoping to move to NZ



## march502 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got my registration as a general nurse in New Zealand this year and hoping of moving there with my family. I have siblings living there already and i want to be near them together with my family. I am working here in Ireland at present and it seems that the agencies I have talked to all wanted me to have more experience in either acute care or nursing homes. How long would it take me to finally have the chance of working there? I was in contact before with an agency there but they dropped me off when i got a registration as a general nurse rather than the mental health registration they are expecting me to have. (I worked for intellectual disability for 5 years here in Ireland and I'm just back to general nursing again in the nursing homes). I am looking forward to moving there as soon as possible. Can you give me an advice?


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

march502 said:


> I got my registration as a general nurse in New Zealand this year and hoping of moving there with my family. I have siblings living there already and i want to be near them together with my family. I am working here in Ireland at present and it seems that the agencies I have talked to all wanted me to have more experience in either acute care or nursing homes. How long would it take me to finally have the chance of working there? I was in contact before with an agency there but they dropped me off when i got a registration as a general nurse rather than the mental health registration they are expecting me to have. (I worked for intellectual disability for 5 years here in Ireland and I'm just back to general nursing again in the nursing homes). I am looking forward to moving there as soon as possible. Can you give me an advice?


Hi I am registered as a nurse in nz. Degree is in adult nursing. Have you registered with an agency? Accent and tonix are good. Where abouts do you want to go in nz?? We are just waiting to hear from out ITA application!! Scary stuff I have OH a 20 year old daughter a 12 year old daughter who are coming with us but sadly leaving a 22 year old here in UK


----------

